# Gouda cheese



## Steve H (Mar 24, 2018)

Quick question. I love smoked gouda. So I bought a pound of it to smoke. It has wax on one side of it. I am guessing it should be removed for smoking. Also, how long should it be smoked? I'm thinking a few hours with light smoke.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

No idea about how long, but yes remove the wax to smoke it.


----------



## wade (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes remove the way and treat in the same way as cheddar. 3 hours should be sufficient. Wrap in film (or vac pack) and then leave for a couple of weeks for the smoke flavour to penetrate and mellow.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 24, 2018)

I smoked some a while back.  Gave it about 3 hours of smoke.  Delicious.
Gary


----------



## Steve H (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks for the responses! I'll give it three hours then.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 25, 2018)

Well, I ended up letting them smoke for 3.5 hours. Got side tracked talking to a neighbor about fishing this year. I also smoked some salt as well.  The test piece was very good. In two weeks we'll feast!


----------



## Braz (Mar 25, 2018)

I like the color you got on it. What wood did you use? Did you try a taste (how could you not)? It will just get better and better as it rests.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 25, 2018)

Braz said:


> I like the color you got on it. What wood did you use? Did you try a taste (how could you not)? It will just get better and better as it rests.



Thanks for the compliment. I used a A-MAZE-N 5x8 Wood Pellet Maze Smoker using apple pellets. The smoke was kind of dense for 3.5 hours. Haha, true. Who couldn't try some? The taste was very nice. A touch strong due to it being just off the smoker. The ambient air temp stayed between 38 and 50 degrees throughout the smoke. It will be a long couple of weeks to have some more. This started as a 3 month old piece of cheese.


----------

